# Neuer PC passen die Komponenten ?



## Wynn (14. Juni 2015)

Ich möchte meinen Pc aufrüsten - Ein Upgrade würde fast soviel kosten wie ein Neukauf (Werkstattkosten + neue cpu + neue grafikarte)

Mainboard
Asus M5A97 Evo R2.0, 970 Sockel AM3+ Mainboard				

CPU
AMD FX-Series FX-8350 AM3+ BOX CPU				

Grafikarte
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC				


Arbeitsspeicher
DDR3RAM 2x 4GB DDR3-1600 Crucial Ballistix Sport				


Netzteil
Cooler Master B600 ver.2, 600W ATX 2.3				


Sharkoon Vaya II schwarz MidiTower				
1.0 TB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 SATA 6Gb/s-Festplatte				

CPU und Grafikarte liefen in diversen Benchmarks auf Youtube sehr gut miteinander


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2015)

Dein Gehäuse ist da zu klein für eine R9 290, und zwar für alle R9 290, die auf dem Markt sind. Laut Produktinfos passen in Dein Gehäuse Karten bis 26,5cm rein, und die kürzeste aktuelle Karte wäre diese PowerColor Radeon R9 290 TurboDuo OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-TDHE/OC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  die misst 26,7cm. Vielleicht würde die passen, das ist ja auch manchmal ein wenig Definitionssache, wie genau man misst, aber es wäre extrem eng.

CPU + Board: ein Sockel 1150-Board  + Core i5-4460 wäre nicht teurer, aber deutlich stärker. die AMD-CPUs sind halt leider alles andere als gut bei Preis-Leistung. Schon ein Core i3 für 115€ kommt bei den meisten Spielen an den FX-8350 ran.


----------



## Wynn (14. Juni 2015)

ah okay dachte die wären alle angepasst  

War Amd mit seinen Cpus nicht immer Preisleistungssieger ? Habe halt paar Horror Storys zu Intel Cpus in bekannten kreis gehört das die schnell ausfallen und so


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> ah okay dachte die wären alle angepasst
> 
> War Amd mit seinen Cpus nicht immer Preisleistungssieger ?


 War, ja, war...  als der Sockel 1155 rauskam, hat Intel gleichgezogen, und seit dem Sockel 1150 ist AMD fast durchgängig schlechter "pro Euro", weil AMD auch bei CPUs seit langem keine nennenswerten Leistungssteigerungen hinbekommt, dazu noch ein recht hoher Strombedarf. Der i5-4460 ist bei Spielen sogar schneller als ein FX-9000er, und ein Core i3 ist schneller als die FX-4000er und 6000er. 

Nur in manchen wenigen Anwendungen, bei denen es qausi nur auf den reinen Takt ankommt, liegt manch ein AMD vorne. Aber ansonsten sind die Intels bei weniger Takt sogar schneller, weil sie effizienter sind. 



> Habe halt paar Horror Storys zu Intel Cpus in bekannten kreis gehört das die schnell ausfallen und so


 Seit zig Jahren gibt es an sich GAR keine CPUs, die ungewöhnlich oft oder schnell ausfallen ^^   kann es sein, dass die Leute vlt. nur Übertaktungsexperimente meinten aus den Zeiten vom Sockel 775 oder früher?


----------



## Wynn (14. Juni 2015)

csv.de: Gigabyte GA H97 D3H Sockel 1150 Mainboard

Würde das Mainboard zu deinem Sockel passen ?

Amd brauchten ja meist extra kühler wie leistungsstark sind die boxed kühler von intel ?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2015)

Das Board würde passen. Kannst aber auch das  csv.de: ASRock H97M Sockel 1150 Mainboard   oder das   csv.de: Gigabyte GA H97M HD3 Sockel 1150 Mainboard   nehmen. 


Und die Boxed-Kühler sind natürlich ausreichend, sonst würde man sich ja Garantiefälle ins Haus holen  aber mit nem Kühler ab ca. 20€ wäre es deutlich angenehmer. Die Boxed drehen bei Last halt schon Mal sehr auf.


----------



## Enisra (14. Juni 2015)

ja, AMD hat bei den Top-CPUs den anschluss verlohren, alleine im Bereich i3//FX6000 sind die auf einem Niveau


----------



## Wynn (14. Juni 2015)

Abmessungen und Gewicht
Breite	25.5 cm
Tiefe	52.5 cm
Höhe	53.5 cm

würde da die r9 290 reinpassen ? die hat ja 6 cm mehr tiefe oder ich frag mal morgen vorort was die so als angebot hätten an passenden tower


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Abmessungen und Gewicht
> Breite    25.5 cm
> Tiefe    52.5 cm
> Höhe    53.5 cm
> ...


Man kann das nicht allein von den Maßen her feststellen, sondern man braucht da Herstellerangaben. Die Maße, die du nennst, sind aber schon Mal bei der Tiefe (wichtig für die GrakaLänge) fast 10cm mehr als beim vaya II  Sharkoon Vaya II Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Speziell die Sapphire R9 290 wäre aber sogar 30,5cm lang, da muss man also schon genau die Herstellerangaben zum Gehäuse dann begutachten. Oft kann man auch einen Teil der Festplattenkäfige entfernen, so dass mehr Platz da ist.


Aber nebenbei: wenn du extra noch ein Gehäuse kaufen "musst", dann könntest du auch einfach das alte Gehäuse behalten und das Geld für ein neues Gehäuse in die Grafikkarte stecken, denn dann wäre die etwas schnellere Nvidia GTX 970 drin, von der es viele unter 27cm Länge gibt und die auch deutlich weniger Strom als eine R9 290 braucht. Die Frage wäre dann, was Gehäuse + R9 290 zusammen kosten würden vs. den Preis für eine GTX 970 bei Deinem Shop.


----------



## Wynn (14. Juni 2015)

Wurde das Spulen pfeiffen bei der GTX 970 behoben ?

Die von mir gepostete r9 290 war halt bei nem pcgames hardware artikel als sieger im mittelpreis segment angekündigt 

Wenn ich mein altes gehäuse mitgebe zum einbauen dann gibt es werkstattkosten  Ich hatte 2011 zuletzt ein komplett pc bei den zusammenstellen lassen und weil alle teile von denen waren gab es eine gratis montage während bei fremdteilen / altteilen halt werkstattkosten gibt





> Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC
> Gigabyte GA-H97M-HD3, Sockel 1150
> Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz
> DDR3RAM 2x 4GB DDR3-1600 Crucial Ballistix Sport
> ...



Das wird es wohl nächsten Monat

Das Zalman Gehäuse hat laut diversen Test extra viel Platz für grosse Grafikarten


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2015)

Also, hier Zalman Z11 Plus HF1 mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  steht was von 29cm - dann passt die Sapphire NICHT...  ^^  die halt nicht nur lang, sondern SEHR lang   30,5cm.  aber vlt. kann man da ja den Festplattenkäfig abnehmen, dann ginge es wiederum.#

Wegen Spulenfiepen: die GTX 970er haben das deutlich eher als die AMD-Karten, aber trotzdem isses eher Pech, wenn man eine mit Fiepen, vor allem mit von außen hörbarem Fiepen erwischt. Klar: wenn man ganz nah rangeht und es hören "will", dann hört man es vlt. auch eher


----------



## Wynn (14. Juni 2015)

::: Zalman, leading the world of Quiet Computing Solutions ::: da steht bis zu 30 cm und laut den fragen bei amazon http://www.amazon.de/Geforce-GTX760...cd_dp_aar_al_a?_encoding=UTF8&asin=B00CJZWQMY passt die auch rein ^^

ich glaub wegen gehäuse klär ich vor ort am besten ^^

naja ich weiss ja nicht wie das mit den 3,5 gb ist da gabs ja berichte das es teilweise fehler geben kann und bin deshalb verunsichert 
hauptsache die läuft die nächsten 2 bis 3 jahre gut 


aufgrund der ganzen storys hier im forum mit den transportschäden bei pc lass ich es lieber halt vorort von meinen lokalen pc händler zusammenbauen


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2015)

Also, hier im Forum hab ich an sich in den letzten Jahren nur einen Fall in Erinnerung, bei dem es einen Transportschaden gab. Richtig ist aber, dass zb hardwareversand keine "großen" Kühler einbaut, weil das beim Transport zu gefährlich sein KANN. 

Aber trotzdem ist es doch auch gut, wenn du einen "local dealer" unterstützen kannst   grad wegen der Frage, ob die Karte nun passt oder nicht. Auch eine R9 290 von MSI oder Asus wäre aber gut.


----------



## Wynn (14. Juni 2015)

msi lieferschwierigkeiten 
asus die bezahltbaren r9 290 karten haben ein problem mit dem lüfterdesign danach erst ab 370 wieder eine und das ist mir zu teuer 

habe ja derzeit noch eine gtx660 drinen seit knapp ein jahr als ich letztes jahr halt eine ersatzkarte für meine 560 ti brauchte und wo cpu (amd 955 BE) und grafikarte sich nicht ausbremsen 

aber ich glaub die gtx660 würde dann die cpu ausbremsen und probleme bei den spielen die denächst rauskommen geben


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2015)

also, meine Asus R9 290 mit dem Direct CU-II Kühler arbeitet hier anstandslos - was für ein Problem sollen die denn haben?

Ne Alternative wäre auch eine R9 280X, die ist 15% schneller als die GTX 960, aber auch 20% langsamer als die R9 290 - dafür kostet die auch weniger.


----------



## Wynn (14. Juni 2015)

Asus R9290X-DC2OC-4GD5 R9 290X DirectCU II OC - Graphics Card
zur asus frage 

haste einen link zu den 20% langsamer ? weil 100 bis 120 euro weniger bei nicht zu grossen einbussen wären schon interessant  ist das dann ne 3gb karte ?

wär das überhaupt noch ein update zu meiner gtx660 ?
hätte halt schon gern noch bissel spass mit der karte bevor sie schon wieder nicht alles schafft


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Asus R9290X-DC2OC-4GD5 R9 290X DirectCU II OC - Graphics Card
> zur asus frage


 Gut, das ist jetzt EIN Test von Anfang 2014 - und es kann da gut sein, dass die einen mies montierte Version erwischt haben. Meine Asus R9 290 dreht im OC-Takt hörbar auf, aber trotzdem nicht laut, und bei Standardtakt wird die kaum lauter als im IDLE, wo man sie eigentlich nicht zwischen den anderen Lüftern raushören kann. Wichtig ist: man sollte die Lüfterkurve selber einstellen. Wenn ich sie so einstelle, dass die Karte "krampfhaft" unter 80 Grad bleiben soll, wird sie laut. Lasse ich 90 Grad zu, reichen aber leise 40% - und diese 90 Grad sind für die R9 290 / 290X kein Problem, die dürfen sehr heiß werden, und das ist auch nur ein ganz kleiner Bereich des Chips. Das spielt an sich keine Rolle. 

Die Sapphire ist aber definitiv bei den R9 290 die vermutlich leisteste.



> haste einen link zu den 20% langsamer ? weil 100 bis 120 euro weniger bei nicht zu grossen einbussen wären schon interessant  ist das dann ne 3gb karte ?


 zB hier Ohne X-Faktor: AMD Radeon R9 290 - Hawaii Pro im Test - Performance-Index (Seite 41) - HT4U.net  ca 22% Abstand R9 280X Standardtakt zur R9 290 gemittelter Takt.




> wär das überhaupt noch ein update zu meiner gtx660 ?
> hätte halt schon gern noch bissel spass mit der karte bevor sie schon wieder nicht alles schafft


 Siehe diesen Test AMDs Radeon R-Serie-Grafikkarten: R9 270X und 280X und R7 260X im Test - Performance-Index (Seite 45) - HT4U.net  die R9 280 ist mit der GTX 770 vergleichbar und bringt zur GTX 660 ca 58% mehr Leistung


----------



## Wynn (15. Juni 2015)

hm, wär wirklich eine überlegung wert ich bin ja nicht der 4k / ultra spieler sondern wenn die hardware es zu lässt 1080p mittel bis hoch und das müsste ja die r9 280x mit den i5 4460 schaffen bei witcher 3 und co oder ?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2015)

Also, Witcher 3 wird damit gut laufen, aber auf Ultra wird es wohl zu heftig sein - da schafft auch eine R9 290 nur 40 FPS, die R9 280X nur ca 28 FPS, siehe hier The Witcher 3 Benchmarks   und auch gamestar The Witcher 3 - Systemanforderungen - Technik-Check mit Grafikvergleich - Technik-Check - Seite 7 - GameStar.de  sagt: auf hoch ist die R9 280X gut, auf Ultra muss es eher ne R9 290 sein. Aber die optischen Unterschiede beim Gamen zwischen Hoch und Ultra sind echt sehr gering.


----------



## Wynn (15. Juni 2015)

ah gut zu wissen  die r9 280x hat ja auch nicht die überlänge oder ?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2015)

Es gibt auch sehr lange R9 280X, aber in das Zalman sollten die meisten reinpassen.  zB diese hier ist knappe 27cm csv.de: MSI R9 280X Gaming 3G Radeon R9 280X 3GB GDDR5 Grafikkarte


----------



## Wynn (16. Juni 2015)

ah gut zu wissen thx

jetzt erstmal nur noch schaun das keine unerwarteten extra kosten nächsten monat ^^


----------



## Wynn (18. Juli 2015)

Falls jemand ein passendes Gehäuse sucht für Grafikarten mit Überlänge

T28 | SHARKOON Technologies GmbH

Das Zalman paaste von der länge nicht rein  muss atm nur auf noch paar Einzelteile warten bis die wieder verfügbar sind


----------

